# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  cần giúp về windows media player

## tuylasg

em đang sử dụng windows media player 10, nhiều bài hát không nghe được,báo lỗi"windowns media player encountered a problem playing the file.for additional assistance..." nên em thử up lên 11,giờ up lên 11 thì báo lỗi "a more recent version of windows media player is already installed on your computer....", giờ remove cũng không được, vào thẳng folder đó xóa cũng không được.huhu.báo lỗi "you need permission to perform this action".huhuhu.anh chị ơi giúp em với.huhu:bawling::bawling::bawling:

----------


## nhilangdinh

cài media 10 thôi, 11 nó bắt có bản quyền, đăng kí j đó thì phải, mình cài mấy lần mà ko được , đau đầu wa dùng cái 10, mà mình thấy cái 10 dùng vẫn ổn mà, lên mạng kiếm thêm mấy cái thems nữa thì pro lém:boxing:

----------


## tunght

*cách cài đặt wmp 11 không cần bản quyền* 
bước 1 : dùng winrar giải nén file setup ra 1 thư mục riêng. ở đây lấy tên là "wmp11 setup"

bước 2 : trong "wmp11 setup" sẽ có các file sau : 

- wmdbexport.exe
- wmfdist11.exe
- wmp11.exe
- umdf.exe

lần lượt chạy theo thứ tự. sau đó restart máy lại.

khi chạy wmp11 lần đầu tiên sẽ có thông báo lỗi sai phiên bản wmp. chạy lại wmp11.exe 1 lần nữa sẽ xài dc

----------

